# Favorite wading lure?



## Flats15 (Mar 20, 2013)

My usually wade fishing lure is gulp shrimp. But summer is around the corner and pesky pinfish will be tearing up my gulps. Any good soft plastics I can use? Fishing for trout in 8ft of water by a broken dock


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Salt water assassin 4" split tail in silver mullet or mirrolure mirrodine (heavy-dine 18MR 18)


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Slayer SST on a jig head. It's scented and the trout and redfish crush it! Just pick your favorite color and go!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Look at the 4 inch mirrolure soft shads in chartreuse. Trout tear em up! But can also catch reds and flounder off if it.


----------



## specktator (Apr 9, 2013)

I have done well with popping corks, spoons, and live bait, but I have never had much luck fishing any of those soft plastics that you all are talking about. I know how to rig them, but how do you fish them? Reel straight in? Drag on bottom? Bounce off of the bottom like fishing a worm for bass? I am still new to saltwater fishing. Just looking for some tips...


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

I just got some Z-man shrimp which are supposed to be tougher than the Gulps and I've heard of others having good success with them. Just can't give you a first hand account.....yet. Anyone else tried the Z-man?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

specktator said:


> I have done well with popping corks, spoons, and live bait, but I have never had much luck fishing any of those soft plastics that you all are talking about. I know how to rig them, but how do you fish them? Reel straight in? Drag on bottom? Bounce off of the bottom like fishing a worm for bass? I am still new to saltwater fishing. Just looking for some tips...


Good questions. I have had a lot of luck with Gulps but not any at all with other soft plastic baits (TriggerX, etc. etc.).


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

D.O.A Shrimp soaked in Gulp Oil... also the power bait mullet have always worked...went out Wednesday and nailed the trout with just about anything I threw at em... they were the most aggressive with the Penny colored D.O.A. 

Specktater... In my opinion once the bait starts moving onto the flats is when your gonna want to bust out the spoons. For the next few weeks find some nice weed beds on the national seashore (gulf breeze side) and rig with 10 pound braid with 12-15 pound floro leader. Light braid and leader is necessary for long casts and due to water clearing up floro for visibility. 

Wade out till about waist high and try to find pot holes. Use about a 3ft price of floro and uni to uni to leader. Tie on a 3cm shrimp of your choice ( Gulp,Trigger X, D.O.A) preferably penny color. 1/8 oz jig head so it gives it just enough to fish bottom to mid water column since the current isn't bad through there. The key is to make looooong casts into potholes or long casts blindly. For action just picture what a shrimp does in the water. Pop pop move...do the same in reeling. Let it hit the bottom and pop rod twice and a couple reels the let it hit bottom and pop pop reel. You won't feel a big strike. You will feel a slight pull when you reel and that's them sucking it in on the drop. Set your hook and boom! 

Also on a calm day early in the am or late in am throw a repala skitterwalk or Badonka Donk top water and walk the dog with a slow retrieve. 

If your feeling lazy throw a gulp shrimp under a popping cork fishing mid water column with a floor leader... a lot of success on a more windy choppy day. Send me a pm if you ever want to do some fishing. Know some good spots! Hope this helps


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Slayer Inc, Zman, TriggerX and DOA make great baits that don't have all of the bad "side effects" of the GULP lures. Check those out!


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

I like a spook jr. in the morning and late afternoon. Mirrordines, spoons, and mirror lure grubs in between. I personally think gulps are a waste of time!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

not a soft plastic, but when wading, i like to cast a catch 2000 in the mullet color into 4-5 ft of water. just let it sink for 5-6 sec and twitch-twitch. slow fishing but good rewards and no trash fish.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Flats Lures*

A gold spoon has been good to me over the years.

Next in line was a 52M28 Mirrolure. C2


----------



## Flats15 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks helps a lot!


----------



## richm0nd (Apr 17, 2013)

Zoom baby bass colored fluke


----------

